# Aquasafe vs Bettasafe?



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

I usually use Betta Safe as my water conditioner. But it only comes in smallish bottles near me. I also have Aqua Safe for my 10 gallon aquarium. Is there really a difference in them? I would rather just buy a large bottle of Aqua Safe when I run out.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

I use aqua safe for my bettas tank. I have a 7 gallon, never had a problem.


----------

